# A Little Mid Week Fun



## browpark (Sep 22, 2014)

Went out with the wife last night to a little pond close by.

Decided to use the fly rod to practice casting.

Nothing Big, but we had a lot of fun with little ones.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Ain't nothing wrong with that. My wife & I get a kick out of those feisty little footlongs.


----------



## browpark (Sep 22, 2014)

I've always liked them.

I caught a little finger length large mouth that night.

It was great.

Wasn't that much bigger than my dragon fly imitation.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Fishing Fun*

Where was that looks cool. Nice Fish, Fishy Fishy!


----------



## browpark (Sep 22, 2014)

A drainage ditch believe it or not.

In Porter Tx


----------

